# Toad or frog?



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

What kind of Toad or frog is this? Does anyone have any info. Thanks.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, my first guess is to say frog because it is climbing up the glass.
I dont know too many toads that can do that.
I will do some lookin and see if I can tell you exaclty what it is

Did you find it or buy it?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

maybe you could lick








it and find out

jk

its a toad because it looks like it has poison sacs behind the head and it looks bumpy


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Where do you live?

It looks to me like the Gulf Coast Toad (Bufo valliceps).
It's not aquatic like a frog and will eventually get sick if left in a wet environment.

Although not the best substarte, I've kept toads on a substarte of large-sized smooth gravel (too large to swallow) with a large, shallow, easily-accessed water dish. Shredded coconut coir might be alot better.

I kept small specimens in bare terrariums on paper towels so that they could catch their food easily.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> maybe you could lick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POISON SACS? Is that dangerous. I should not touch it then?











Bullsnake said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> It looks to me like the Gulf Coast Toad (Bufo valliceps).
> It's not aquatic like a frog and will eventually get sick if left in a wet environment.
> ...


Wow Bullsnake!







I think you are right. It looks almost identical. Let me do more research now that you told me what it is.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I am going to let it go. I read that toads have poison glands and it can be harmful to pets and people. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

The poison is not known to harm humans, only predators. It would harm a pet that ate it. Keep it man, toads are great pets. I keep firebellies and just washed my hands before and after handling. My students and I handled them everyday and never had a problem.


----------

